# PM9 Specs



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

The PM9 has all kinds of models: 9093, 9093A, 9093N, 9193, etc.

Can someone explain to me the differences with all of them or direct me somewhere that does. Their website doesn't have all of the model numbers anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

cbrgator said:


> The PM9 has all kinds of models: 9093, 9093A, 9093N, 9193, etc.
> 
> Can someone explain to me the differences with all of them or direct me somewhere that does. Their website doesn't have all of the model numbers anymore.
> 
> Thanks!


Kahr Model Legend


*Kahr Model Legend*

*TP*: Polymer Frame, 4" Barrel
*KP*: Polymer Frame, 3.6" Barrel, 2.5" Barrel (.380 ACP Models)
*PM*: Polymer Frame, 3" Barrel
*KT*: Steel Frame, 4" Barrel
*K*: Steel Frame, 3.5" Barrel
*M*: Steel Frame, 3" Barrel
*CW*: Concealed Weapon, Polymer Frame & Stainless Steel Slide, 3.6" Barrel *1st Three Numbers*
*454*: .45 ACP
*404*: .40 S&W
*919*: 9mm
(with External Safety & LCI)
*909*: 9mm
*383*: .380 ACP *4th Number*
*0*: Carbon Steel, Black Oxide*
*1*: Carbon Steel, Nickel Finish*
*2*: Carbon Steel, Black T Finish*
*3*: Matte Stainless Steel
*4*: Blackened Stainless Steel
*6*: Polished Stainless Steel, Elite98*
*8*: Polished Stainless Steel, Elite2003
* Discontinued *Letters at end*
*L*: Crimson Trace Laser Sight
*N*: Tritium Night Sights
*NOVAK*: Novak Low Profile Tritium Night Sights


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There you go!

RCG


----------

